# Ground Walnut shell substrate



## borntobnude (Jul 31, 2012)

is any one useing this and how good/bad is it 

just went to upgrade from desert sand (over it) and went looking for krumbles but the shop was more interested in pushing Walnut shell , so i bought nothing


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 31, 2012)

I love it! It absorbs moisture and smells. It's very easy to clean with a fine kitty litter scoop. I havent had any impaction issues, what is ingested is passed with ease. I use it on my snakes and lizards and replace it more often with the lizards cause they are messier!. Only prob I have found is the lizards get it into the door tracks.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 31, 2012)

Bearded Dragon Gross Anatomy


----------



## Skelhorn (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it decent priced?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Jul 31, 2012)

I never had a problem with it but stopped using it due to other peoples' bad experiences with it (impaction in dragons).


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Jul 31, 2012)

hello this a question that my teacher ask me is it good for womas


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All

I use it for both my pythons and dragons. How big is the little guy that you want to use it for? I have heard of compaction stories too but as it is natural, it will break down (as does Kritters Krumble being coconut husks).

I think it's AMAZING for absorbtion, scooping it out with a strainer and has a very pleasant smell. Beardies poo absolutely stinks and I honestly thought I would have to sell my girl because I could smell her droppings as soon as I walked into my apartment (had her on red desert sand). She's an adult so has no issues processing it should she accidently swallow it and the stench of her droppings has completely gone!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 31, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> Bearded Dragon Gross Anatomy



+1 what he says


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 31, 2012)

Oz_H_Girl said:


> I have heard of compaction stories too but as it is natural, it will break down (as does Kritters Krumble being coconut husks).



True it will break down but very slowly and certainly not in time to prevent impaction
Walnut shell is also used as a abrasive blast media to clean things like industrial turbines and aircraft engines.
That in its self tells me it is very durable, natural or not.

I have used it in the past for my BD, but I didn't know half the stuff about husbandry as I do now.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quote from bearded dragon Gross anatomy 
"My recommendation is to house baby and juvenile dragons on paper toweling until they are large enough to adapt to other substrates to prevent unnecessary fatalities."
I have also noticed that the walnut is getting smaller in size, the grain use to be much larger. I think this can be simply prevented by feeding the animals food in a bowl or plate to ensure minimal substrate is ingested.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 31, 2012)

i very nearly lost a dragon to it, she was on fluids and mush for over a week, trying to go to the toilet a few times an hour and passing 1-2 grains each time,... i felt horrible.

theres so many better substrates, why risk it?


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for all of the info/ feedback ,I think we may be staying with the desert sand as my wife has just read the thread and " THAT IS THAT ":evil: . So we carry on with the funny coloured dragons . (although i didgo out this morning and buy a bag of krumbles


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 1, 2012)

You could use washed beach sand instead from your local hardware store. Doesn't tend to colour animals the same way the desert sand does.


----------



## Reptile_lover83 (Aug 1, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> Thanks for all of the info/ feedback ,I think we may be staying with the desert sand as my wife has just read the thread and " THAT IS THAT ":evil: . So we carry on with the funny coloured dragons . (although i didgo out this morning and buy a bag of krumbles




Another option I've tried that works a treat - mix the sand with the krumble


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 3, 2012)

OK so we redecorated the lizard house with a nice bedding of Krumbles and within minutes they had made such a mess digging in it and pushing it all over the place 
they were really funny while the reno was going on just sitting on the lounge watching me then as i had nearly finished sandy climbed my leg and made her way home ( all the while i kept telling the wife to take pics and video ---- but no sorry too hard )


----------



## StimiLove (Aug 3, 2012)

I use it for my snakes but not my dragon. I find plain white sand pit sand is good for my dragon. She doesn't eat it and its $4 for a 20kg bag. Each day her little poo's just scoop up and the sand clumps together so nothing is left behind. Crushed wallnut shells cost a fortune, and i am over them really. I plan to take it out of the snakes cages as the one keeps eating it when he drops his food and its just plain messy.
It does look good though, i'll give it that


----------

